# DIRT 2 Online Aktivierung?Securom?



## Geicher (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte euch einfach mal fragen ob das Spiel eine Online Aktivierung braucht.
Oder verwendet es gar wieder diesen superdreißten StarForce Treiber der mein System mit BSODs abstürzen lässt?

lg Geicher


----------



## Neodrym (10. Dezember 2009)

tztztz immer diese  Raubkopierer ...

Fürn Singleplayer brauchste keine Aktivierung .. lediglich nen Games for Win Live Acc ..


----------



## midnight (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich dacht das geht alles über Steam?

so far


----------



## boerigard (10. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ich dacht das geht alles über Steam?


Ja, wenn man das Spiel über Steam gekauft hat oder mit seinem Coupon aktiviert hat, der bei seiner HD5xxx beilag. Die Retail lässt sich nicht über Steam registrieren/aktivieren.
Dirt 2 Retail benutzt Securom (wie fast alle aktuellen Titel) ohne Online-Aktivierung und Installationslimits, aber mit Disc-Check.
Da es darüber hinaus ein GfWL-Titel ist, muss man für Online-Spiele den Dirt 2 Key an seinen GfWL-Account binden.


----------



## Geicher (10. Dezember 2009)

Neodrym schrieb:


> tztztz immer diese  Raubkopierer ...
> 
> Fürn Singleplayer brauchste keine Aktivierung .. lediglich nen Games for Win Live Acc ..



Ich möchte das du diese Beschuldigung zurücknimmst!
Es ist nur so da ich an meinem Zweit PC kein Internet habe und deswegen wäre es halt unkomfortabel

Und Live Acc. muss man da mit dem Internet verbunden sein oder geht der auch offline?


----------



## Devil Dante (16. Dezember 2009)

Das Game nutzt Games for Windows Live


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Dezember 2009)

Geicher schrieb:


> Und Live Acc. muss man da mit dem Internet verbunden sein oder geht der auch offline?



Also ich weiß nicht genau, wie das bei Dirt2 ist, aber GTA 4 und Street Fighter 4 konnte ich auch spielen, ohne bei GfWL angemeldet zu sein, bei SF4 funktionierte allerdings das Speichern von Spielständen nicht - bei GTA 4 mit zuvor erstelltem Offlineprofil schon.

mfG


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Dezember 2009)

Für Dirt2 kannst du dich auch mit einem OfflineProfil anmelden.
Bei dem Aufruf von Windows Live zur Erstellung eines Online-Accounts runterscrollen und auf den hervorgehobenen Text klicken und Offline Profil erstellen.


----------



## Geicher (18. Dezember 2009)

OK danke!


----------

